# Wobbly Snow Chute on Craftsman Snow Blower 536.886122



## Bigg (Dec 12, 2017)

I just picked up this old snowblower used and fixed a few things. The gear shift lever was frozen and wouldn't move so pulled out the hexagon rod and friction wheel, knocked off the friction wheel which was rusted on, sanded off all the rust and reinstalled so now shifts great. Also cleaned out the carb. The snow chute was broken off so I bought new inner and outer rings, new worm drive gear box, and installed the chute with the worm drive. The chute turns great but seems very wobbly. Is that normal?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Plastic or metal? Always going to be a wobble in the plastic chutes. Use washers or a flanged nut.

Are you aware that one of the rings that has the square holes in it can fit 4 ways around but only 1 correct way? There's a mark on it to show the direction, it's been awhile and I'm inside the house but I believe the mark faces the front.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

There has to be some give to the assembly to allow it to rotate but wobbly isn't what I would call it. 

Yours appears to be the metal chute by the parts list. Is it possible that one of the rings is installed upside down?


----------



## Bigg (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply! The inner and outer ring are plastic but the chute and base plate are metal. The inner and outer ring sandwich the metal collar chute plate. I assembled it as shown in the parts schematic on page 29 from the owners manual so am pretty sure neither ring is installed upside down.


----------



## Bigg (Dec 12, 2017)

@JLawrence08648: Thanks! I installed the rings to ensure the chute rotates all the way to the left and to the right, but will check again and look for any signs of marks. I don't remember seeing any but could have easily missed them. If that's not it, I may try inserting some washers to help decrease the wobble.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have several snow blowers with the plastic and metal chutes, none really wobble. If the chute turns fully to the left and fully to the right then you have the mark in the correct position thus the bolt holes. The mark for the Murray made Craftsman is an arrow facing the front. There are two rings and one fits inside the other. The arrow faces the front, then the bolt holes line up with that, with the ring indentations, half circles, go from the front to the back along the left side of the machine, left side is you behind the machine.

Washers will probably help. By the way, the bolts need to be carriage bolts.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Those parts are pricy, I spent around #100 on a chute that was damaged by being stored on it and the gas tank.


----------

